
Hacker News now generates 10x the traffic of TechMeme - jordhy
https://plus.google.com/u/1/103716847685048716973/posts/79mkszjTD6j
======
untog
Three observations: this is just one dataset. You can't assume that HN
generates more traffic based on this story and this one alone.

They appear to have been posted at different times of day- this can have a
_huge_ impact.

Also, the chart cuts off before the TechMeme traffic dies off- it already
seems to have a significantly longer tail than HN traffic.

For what it's worth, I did a comparison of HN vs. Reddit traffic to my blog:
[http://blog.untogether.co.uk/post/17661390124/fun-with-
analy...](http://blog.untogether.co.uk/post/17661390124/fun-with-analytics-
pitting-hacker-news-and) and Reddit absolutely smoked HN. Not that that's too
surprising.

------
dcurtis
I know from multiple experiences that this graphic is misleading. Techmeme
sometimes sends more traffic than HN; it depends entirely on the slant of the
story and on its positions on TM and HN.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
It was actually an Apple story, so it's really much, much more a TM story than
a HN story.

also, the last time I had a story on both HN was like 3x TM, so I think that
scale is huge. Compete.com is probably off in terms of under reporting--but
under reporting equally for both.

<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/techmeme.com/>

<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/news.ycombinator.com/>

------
benologist
Which is why rags like The Verge are rewriting articles like:

[http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/16/2952030/user-interface-
des...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/16/2952030/user-interface-designers-
silicon-valley-reuters)

and sites like BGR, MacObserver, ExtremeTech, ITWorld, Bostinno and probably
plenty of others maintain a presence here dumping their links.

------
tankenmate
I'm just wondering about selection bias, maybe some people read both HN and
TM, and didn't re-visit because they had already read about it on HN. Have you
got any recent examples where the story first appeared on TM and then on HN?﻿

------
cantbecool
No way this article is correct. I dispise users discussing traffic as a goal
on most sites, but at hacker news is radically different it's about
intelligent discourse and enlightenment. I can assure you PG wouldn't lose any
sleep at night if he knew other sites were visited more than HN. Look at the
URL. One is a subdomain and the other is a straight .com. Plus who believes
that stat reporting nonsense anyway. The only true way to tell is opening up
Google Analytics for both domains and then comparing.

------
taylorbuley
10x is a big claim for a sample size of 1.

